# Cormoran Seacor Surfmaster 4,20m 100-250g



## LuckyPaul (20. Januar 2010)

_*edit* ... Kommando zurück ... bei der Rute in dem Link handelt es sich um eine "Surf" und keine "Surfmaster" ... bin ich schön drauf reingefallen  Wäre trotzdem schön wenn sich jemd. zur Rute und dem Preis (99 Euro) äußern würde.

*edit 2*  Kennt jemand die Rute: *Sänger - Specialist KSII Surf Beach Cast 4,5m 250g*? Davon kann man noch 2 Stück bis 22:20Uhr bei ebay schießen ... aber ich finde diese Rute nirgends. Weder einen Preis noch einen Bericht oder sonst was. Kann es sein das es sich dabei um ein altes Modell handelt? Wenn jemand diese Rute kennt und ev. einen Preis posten könnte, wäre mir wirklich sehr geholfen! DANKE 
_

Hallo liebe Bordies,

ich habe eine Frage an die etwas routinierteren BRandungangler ...

Ich habe bei einem Händler eine reduzierte Rute (Cormoran Seacore Surfmaster wie oben angegeben) gefunden. Also ich mich gerade im Netz schlaumachen wollte sind mir Angebote bei Ebay ins Auge gefallen, welche eben diese Rute für bisschen über 30 Euro (neu) raushauen.

Hier der Link

Allerdings war die Rute die ich gesehen habe Braun, und sollte reduziert noch 99 Euro kosten. #t

Gibt es ein neues Modell mit gleicher Bezeichnung? Was haltet ihr überhaupt von der Rute ... ich weiß, schwierige Frage 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## lthammer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Surfmaster 4,20m 100-250g*

moin,
also es gibt von cormoran ne seacor power surf, ne seacor surfcast und halt ne seacor surfmaster.
die bei ebay müsste ne power surf sein. 
guck einfach mal hier
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/de/home/brandungsruten/5,1,0,62,1,1__products-group.htm

ne surfmaster für 99€ ist ein fairer preis.:m bei gerlinger kosten sie 109€.
 mfg sven#h


----------



## degl (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Surfmaster 4,20m 100-250g*

Und die Surfmaster ist silberfarben...............kostet meist um die 100€

gruß degl


----------



## Sebastian G (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Surfmaster 4,20m 100-250g*

die surfmaster sind silber bis chromfarbig und wiegen ca 520g.sind gute ruten und kosten um die 100€!!habe selber 2 und für den preis bekommt man kaum etwas besseres(meine Meinung)!!!


----------



## FelixSch (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Surfmaster 4,20m 100-250g*

An sich sollen die Surfmaster keine schlechten Ruten sein, ziemlich harte Bretter für relativ schmales Geld.
Habe ich mir mal sagen lassen. Kann da nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen.


----------



## Tino (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Surfmaster 4,20m 100-250g*

Ich fische die silbernen Surfmaster seit sie auf dem Markt sind.
Für das Geld ist es echt schwer was vergleichbares zu finden.
Bis 230 gr.voll durchgezogen sind kein Problem für diese Stöcker.


----------



## LuckyPaul (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Surfmaster 4,20m 100-250g*

vielen dank für eure Antworten ... ich habe versucht die sänger zu ersteigern ... hat aber nich geklappt - da war ich wohl zu knauserig 

da ich nur gutes über die Surfmaster höre lasse ich mir die mal von meinem Dealer anbieten. mal sehen was er da so machen kann.

Wenn jemand noch unbedingt ne alternative erwähnen möchte, sollte er sich keinen zwang antun 

Gruß und Dank

PS: mir kam die rute irgendwie braun vor  villeicht hatte ich ja schlechtes licht


----------

